# Belton Missouri Annual St. Patrick's Day Parade



## ranman (Mar 9, 2018)

Come ride with us if you can on Saturday, March 17th at the annual Belton St. Patrick's Day parade in good ole Belton, Mo. We start lining up at Memorial Park around 4 PM and cruise down Main Street promptly at 5.
Buddy's Over the Hill Gang typically has a really good turnout and this year the forecast is 68 degrees! 
No entry fee - just show up with your best ride and lets do this!!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 9, 2018)

Supply us with plenty of pics Randy!


----------



## ranman (Mar 9, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> Supply us with plenty of pics Randy!



Will do!


----------

